
How technological innovation can massively reduce the cost of living - elidourado
https://readplaintext.com/how-technological-innovation-can-massively-reduce-the-cost-of-living-91766dc83691
======
ChuckMcM
I think this is a pretty insightful way of looking at the problem. I disagree
with the notion that Basic Income won't work because { Welfare | Communism }
has been shown not to work. But giving that a pass ...

One of the more interesting disussions about "what would you do if you won a
billion dollars?" was looking at some technological solution for homelessness.
That lead to an interesting discussion about what might a completely energy
neutral 21st century 'cave' structure look like? People are exceptionally
ingenious in some of their encampment designs, is there any way to facilitate
"better" encampments (safer, more sanitary, etc) other than just building the
traditional homeless shelter? (or warehouse with cots in it?)

I also like the idea of different "home" modalities, if you lived in an
apartment complex with built in high speed network access and an "office" room
in the apartment, would that help lower your cost of living? What sorts of
jobs could you have in that sort of situation? It is an interesting thing to
think about.

